# VIDEO OF MY FART PORN ACTRESS MOTHER ON THE FUCKING NBC5 NEWS TV FOR...



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

*BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *

yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
interview with her: 
video of her on the fucking news: 
what the fuck did this bitch deserve her voice to be heard by millions of cable telivison? when my whole family heard this they were embarassed the horn side of my family was embarassed a sfuck! They hate her shes done nothing but be evil! shes beat up my uncles girlfriend for no reason, smashed bottles over guys heads, stolen money from guys, stolen drugs, exposed me to sex alcohol at anearly age,brought overa drug dealer friend with his daughters that would drag me in the bathroom and show her vagina and more to me when. i said no when iwas 4 years old and my mom said to justenjoy it, mom burned me with a cigarattes, spanked me with a paddle when i was 6 for no reason until i was bloody and purple,hit dogs with wooden blocks in front of me, threw dogs out of the window in front of me at30 mph (they survived), almostgot killed by her pimp while living with her he broke in and put a knife in the sink, almost got lured with her when i tagged along for a drug deal andalmost was kidnapped and raped and as i was running away a black dude in a car pulled up asking for me to come in to make money with him and she just left me to fendfor myself, never put food in the fridge, never took me to school, one time she farted on my face when i was 5 because she thought it was funny and i started crying and throwing a meltdown andmygrandma had to come pick me up, showed up to a field trip to chuck e cheese when i was sseven and when i was in the van for the privateschool to take us to chuck e cheese she forcefully broke the vans glass andjumped in the van while kids started crying and screaming and she grabbed me and got me out of the van and said that jesus wascoming back and that the world was ending, the school called mygrandma and she came within 4 min due to working by the school and they started screaming in the parking lot eventually i got to go tochuck e cheese with my classmates but thekids made fun of me from here on out and i got known as the kid with the crazy mom she never did pay for the van window and i. ended up getting kicked out even thoughshe had justlost custody 4monthsprior. she was then found at a local church 4 miles from there with needles inher butt and awholeline of police there. she has trashedmany sports cars that have been bought for her, she ran over a deer one time on purpose, tried to kill dogs, one time we were at the store and a kid was in the aisle and she farted on his face and laughed about it and the kid started crying so we got kicked out of the store and she got charged with misorderly conduct but didnt go to jail, has broken many of my nintendo consoles, ripped up mybrand new copy of gta 4 in 2013 for killing too many women, got kicked out of many of her apartments due to violent behavior around people lost myclothes furniture books etc due to being evicted and not having keys, she used to call me ugly and make fun of my face, and finaly i got second hand smoke and developed severe asthma and got rid of it last year after sevenyears of not seeing her. shes done many moremuch worse things but these are just a few of them! fuck that bitch! how do u think i feel having this happen to me? i am devastated!


----------



## Inhale (Dec 26, 2021)

dnrd


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

*btw im a 5'2" 100lb kissless handholdedless hugless virgin manlet *


*https://www.tiktok.com/@jamessapphireofficial/video/7042421571683781935?lang=en&is_copy_url=0&is_from_webapp=v1&sender_device=pc&sender_web_id=7032525501177218565*


*I play 10 instruments been in over 7 different bands of jazz rock classical orchestras and choirs and i am also a singer as well check out this famous new york model singing one of my songs today*


https://www.tiktok.com/@carringtonxx/video/7045745969622945071?is_copy_url=0&is_from_webapp=v1&sender_device=pc&sender_web_id=7032525501177218565


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

wh


Inhale said:


> dnrd


y even comment then bozo


----------



## justadude (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

She would reject me for chad. If she saw my ugly face she would shit all over it to hide the horror


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> She would reject me for chad. If she saw my ugly face she would shit all over it to hide the horror


lol if u slide her 200 bucks and give consent on video to film a fetish video with her shell do it


----------



## House Lannister (Dec 26, 2021)

I hope that in the future Netflix enquires you to make a film about your life.
But seriously bro that’s fucking insane I don’t believe it and believe it at the same time


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

wh


justadude said:


>


why lauguh tnhis is part of my life story


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 26, 2021)

bro you need to be put down no cap


----------



## justadude (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> *btw im a 5'2" 100lb kissless handholdedless hugless virgin manlet *
> 
> 
> *https://www.tiktok.com/@jamessapphireofficial/video/7042421571683781935?lang=en&is_copy_url=0&is_from_webapp=v1&sender_device=pc&sender_web_id=7032525501177218565*
> ...


you make good music bro ngl you remind me of kellin quinn


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

House Lannister said:


> I hope that in the future Netflix enquires you to make a film about your life.
> But seriously bro that’s fucking insane I don’t believe it and believe it at the same time


the proof is in the pudding homie u see my interview w her and her on the news


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

justadude said:


> you make good music bro ngl you remind me of kellin quinn


who is that


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

o


curlyheadjames said:


> lol if u slide her 200 bucks and give consent on video to film a fetish video with her shell do it


i would and im 18 too, i swear to god i would. i plan on seeing an escort soon but my sex drive is dead and im so ugly, it's over


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

w


MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> bro you need to be put down no cap


hy why why why why why why


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

w


Matthias8272 said:


> o
> 
> i would and im 18 too, i swear to god i would. i plan on seeing an escort soon but my sex drive is dead and im so ugly, it's over


t=wtf bro shes 350 lb pounds loooks like that and u want her to poop on u? wtf bro stoppp


----------



## justadude (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> who is that


famous singer his voice reminds me of you



curlyheadjames said:


> wh
> 
> why lauguh tnhis is part of my life story


bruh you posted nudes of your mom you expect me not to laugh


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

justadude said:


> famous singer his voice reminds me of you
> 
> 
> bruh you posted nudes of your mom you expect me not to laugh


fuc k keellln quin and fuck u how dare u think my moms obsession with being a professional flatulist is funny


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> *BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *
> 
> yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
> interview with her:
> ...



holy fuck dude, you got raped???? WTF, bro please seek therapy and help, you're mentally fucked. And please stop thinking about your mum for christ's sake, she does nothing but fuck your life up. How did you end up getting raped bro


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> fuc k keellln quin and fuck u how dare u think my moms obsession with being a professional flatulist is funny


dude, you can srs report your mum to police for sending you nudes, your underage + incest is illegal. If you really gave a fuck you'd report her and put her in jail where she can no longer humiliate you


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> w
> 
> t=wtf bro shes 350 lb pounds loooks like that and u want her to poop on u? wtf bro stoppp


i would have her fart on me but shitting is too much for me, also does she send all the nudes you get knowing its you or just some of it? Because i know you said you dm her pretending to buy her vids. What's her reasoning for showing you?


----------



## justadude (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> fuc k keellln quin and fuck u how dare u think my moms obsession with being a professional flatulist is funny



just stick to making music bro


----------



## justadude (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> i would have her fart on me


?


----------



## 0kami123 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> *BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *
> 
> yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
> interview with her:
> ...



This reads as a massive shitpost got many keks from this.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

justadude said:


> ?


i watched a decent amount of fart/scat porn growing up so I'm open to it, but im back to watching homemade stuff on xvideos


----------



## justadude (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> i watched a decent amount of fart/scat porn growing up so I'm open to it, but im back to watching homemade stuff on xvideos


nigga


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 26, 2021)

Is this real


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 26, 2021)

i think you and leonardo dicaprio would be great friends


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 26, 2021)

Most brutal shit


----------



## 0kami123 (Dec 26, 2021)

Your mom still mogs gigachad's smv to oblivion tbh. 


curlyheadjames said:


> w
> 
> t=wtf bro shes 350 lb pounds loooks like that and u want her to poop on u? wtf bro stoppp


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

This you 2 years ago? You looked like a fetus wow


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Dec 26, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Most brutal shit


I got a boner looking at her tits


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 26, 2021)

Lol that fart video where she is sitting on the dudes head..I can't imagine seeing my mom do that.

Does she send you these pics and vids?


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 26, 2021)

"One time she farted on my face when i was 5 because she thought it was funny and i started crying and throwing a meltdown 

one time we were at the store and a kid was in the aisle and she farted on his face 

i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans"

What is this womans obsession with farts?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

DaRealSixpence said:


> "One time she farted on my face when i was 5 because she thought it was funny and i started crying and throwing a meltdown
> 
> one time we were at the store and a kid was in the aisle and she farted on his face
> 
> ...


my mom is a weird bmother fucker with mental illnsess


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> dude, you can srs report your mum to police for sending you nudes, your underage + incest is illegal. If you really gave a fuck you'd report her and put her in jail where she can no longer humiliate you


she did no incest to me she farted on me bc she thought it was funny and i cried and started htting this all happened when i was 7 or younger but nothing sexual and she didnt send me nudes they are all online for u to see by looking up one of her names or i have preended to be a handosme catfish customer and she sent the mfor free so i can prove shes real


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

this


whiteissuperior said:


> Is this real


 is my life story


----------



## PYT (Dec 26, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> bro you need to be put down no cap


“she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online.” - curlyheadjames


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

PYT said:


> “she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online.” - curlyheadjames


proof is in the pudding you afro wetback profile picture! how dare u say im lying you fucking tard! go fuck yourself hbu read everythign and watch everything i provided including the interview with her where she admits to it you tard!


----------



## PYT (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> proof is in the pudding you afro wetback profile picture! how dare u say im lying you fucking tard! go fuck yourself hbu read everythign and watch everything i provided including the interview with her where she admits to it you tard!


Tf is a wet back

I read everything without a doubt you live a very fucked up life 

try and find peace or something bro , change your phone number so your mom can’t reach you anymore 

she’s bringing shame to your legacy


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

PYT said:


> Tf is a wet back
> 
> I read everything without a doubt you live a very fucked up life
> 
> ...


thanks bro srry do u think that i should film her videos for 20 bucks or no


----------



## PYT (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> thanks bro srry do u think that i should film her videos for 20 bucks or no


Get rid of her bro she’s also very mentally ill

20 bucks and the meme isn’t worth filming your mom on a lesbian shoot


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Dec 26, 2021)

I would put a mask on her face and absolutely destroy her with my 6.5 incher and if she farts on me that's game over for her shrek looking ass


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> proof is in the pudding you afro wetback profile picture! how dare u say im lying you fucking tard! go fuck yourself hbu read everythign and watch everything i provided including the interview with her where she admits to it you tard!


Son you are as racist as your mom 🤣


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

How good are you? What's your best trick?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 26, 2021)

Mans really posted pics of his mom's pussy on here.


----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 26, 2021)

Alright


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> *BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *
> 
> yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
> interview with her:
> ...



How in the hell does an animal of this nature birth a Chadlet of your kind? This woman is off the chains. You should have been taken away from your parents as soon as you were born. I thought Texas was a christian community. If Texas is this bad I can only imagine what kind of baby organ harvesting is going on in California these days.


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Dec 26, 2021)

🎶 my girl she’s my wonderful world 🎶


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 26, 2021)

Can you please go back to being larsanova again


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> How in the hell does an animal of this nature birth a Chadlet of your kind? This woman is off the chains. You should have been taken away from your parents as soon as you were born. I thought Texas was a christian community. If Texas is this bad I can only imagine what kind of baby organ harvesting is going on in California these days.


im not a chadlite im a subhuman she spent much time in Florida where iwas born which is worse


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

O'Pry Reincarnation said:


> 🎶 my girl she’s my wonderful world 🎶


shutup


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

ilovelamp8 said:


> Can you please go back to being larsanova again


who even is larsanva


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> im not a chadlite im a subhuman she spent much time in Florida where iwas born which is worse


I said Chadlet. Not Chadlite.


----------



## hebecel (Dec 26, 2021)

thats so fucked up but idk if i should feel sorry for u or not. i mean youre just as mentally ill as her. keep telling ppl ur incel while u get sex offers from jb


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

hebecel said:


> thats so fucked up but idk if i should feel sorry for u or not. i mean youre just as mentally ill as her. keep telling ppl ur incel while u get sex offers from jb


im still an incel i cant attract women because i don't have tattoos and i cant drive three girls said if u have a car come pick us up and let us take u to our secret spot and i said sorry i don't have a car then they said that i look okay right now but if i got neck tats they would be on their knees. i cant ever see myself driving a fucking car bruh, and i have no tattoos.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> I said Chadlet. Not Chadlite.


over for me since im a manlet


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

you dirty bastard i bump your threaed and you can't even answer the question?!?! chad fucking hates incel go fuck yourrself dirty bastatrd


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> you dirty bastard i bump your threaed and you can't even answer the question?!?! chad fucking hates incel go fuck yourrself dirty bastatrd


whats ur question bro


----------



## hebecel (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> im still an incel i cant attract women because i don't have tattoos and i cant drive three girls said if u have a car come pick us up and let us take u to our secret spot and i said sorry i don't have a car then they said that i look okay right now but if i got neck tats they would be on their knees. i cant ever see myself driving a fucking car bruh, and i have no tattoos.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> whats ur question bro


What's your best skate trick? Got some vids?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

hebecel said:


>


yeha keep making fun of me for me not ever getting a car the main things holding me back are having no tattoos no car being ugly and being 5 2 ill never be good looking


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> What's your best skate trick? Got some vids?


im not agood skatr


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> im not agood skatr


so you are a thrasher poser , get all the jb pussy by frauding skater boy meanwhile i rot


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> so you are a thrasher poser , get all the jb pussy by frauding skater boy meanwhile i rot


no im not a skater boy poser i mean i can cruise idk


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Damn I read the whole thing very sad stuff. Stay safe bro


thx


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 26, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Mans really posted pics of his mom's pussy on here.


Brutal


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 26, 2021)

There's only one thing to do now and that's fuck your mother,she will give you good experience


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> There's only one thing to do now and that's fuck your mother,she will give you good experience


im attracted to good looking women


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> im attracted to good looking women


Would you have sex with a cousin?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> Would you have sex with a cousin?


mosst likely not


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> mosst likely not


do you think your troll persona has became part of who you are now, or are you able to separate the two? 🧐


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 26, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> do you think your troll persona has became part of who you are now, or are you able to separate the two? 🧐


theres no troll [persona


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> theres no troll [persona


Do you happen to know your IQ by chance? If so what is it


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 27, 2021)

laughed so hard


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> no im not a skater boy poser i mean i can cruise idk


adhd kicked in and i forgot to reply but i was asking about skating in relation to your tiktok about wearing thrasher, because just being able to ride doesn't give you the thrasher pass!! Not that it matters you can wear it and get young jb pussy while guys sweat their asses off skating


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 27, 2021)

Sus thread ngl


----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Dec 27, 2021)

I want to feel bad for you but you/your life story are just too ridiculous


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2021)

yougottadowhatyougot said:


> I want to feel bad for you but you/your life story are just too ridiculous


ass


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> adhd kicked in and i forgot to reply but i was asking about skating in relation to your tiktok about wearing thrasher, because just being able to ride doesn't give you the thrasher pass!! Not that it matters you can wear it and get young jb pussy while guys sweat their asses off skating


i mean i used to go to the skate park


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2021)

Lejit said:


> Do you happen to know your IQ by chance? If so what is it


im just an autist


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> over for me since im a manlet


As am I. 5'3" and 2/3.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 27, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> so you are a thrasher poser , get all the jb pussy by frauding skater boy meanwhile i rot


His mother would fart on the jb


----------



## stevielake (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> im attracted to good looking women


You already got pictures of your mother's pussy


----------



## stevielake (Dec 27, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You already got pictures of your mother's pussy


My abused cumskin dog. have you slit that niggers throat yet?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 27, 2021)

stevielake said:


> My abused cumskin dog. have you slit that niggers throat yet?


Shut up niglet


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 27, 2021)

Honestly you have a worse mom then me ,she looks like she is autistic or retarded honestly. And I'm not sure about your dad. It's a miracle that you are alive on earth being created by them fuckwits.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 27, 2021)

hello


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 27, 2021)

ask them to get you girls


----------



## Tropical Tyrone (Dec 27, 2021)

Man... I feel sorry for you and I will pray to everthing go the right direction but... Did you posted your mom titties and pussy here?


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Dec 27, 2021)

What the fuck even is this?




[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> *btw im a 5'2" 100lb kissless handholdedless hugless virgin manlet *
> 
> 
> *https://www.tiktok.com/@jamessapphireofficial/video/7042421571683781935?lang=en&is_copy_url=0&is_from_webapp=v1&sender_device=pc&sender_web_id=7032525501177218565*
> ...


femboy maxxing


----------



## Slasher (Dec 27, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> *BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *
> 
> yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
> interview with her:
> ...



Can Someone Explain What's Up With This @curlyheadjames Weirdo?
BTW @Lasko123 Does Fart Porn Too.


----------



## CommanderCope (Dec 27, 2021)

ilovelamp8 said:


> Can you please go back to being larsanova again


I was about to say wtf. 
JFL at this thread. What the actual fuck is this


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 27, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> ask them to get you girls



You hang with niggers?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 27, 2021)

that's hilarious. what a pos mother you had. you should kill her lol


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 27, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You hang with niggers?


Nt maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 27, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> ask them to get you girls



Highly doubt you are 5’2 you look more like 5’9 larping kent


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 27, 2021)

Perma larper bragmaxxer


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 28, 2021)

i


Lejit said:


> Highly doubt you are 5’2 you look more like 5’9 larping kent


mim 5 2


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 28, 2021)

aBetterMii said:


> Perma larper bragmaxxer


not bragging


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 28, 2021)

Lejit said:


> Highly doubt you are 5’2 you look more like 5’9 larping kent


he is 5'2, just very skinny and looks taller


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> he is 5'2, just very skinny and looks taller


Nah you can tell when he was confronted and hanging with black guys he is not 5'2


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 28, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Nah you can tell when he was confronted and hanging with black guys he is not 5'2


?
they are literally teens, all of them are 5'2-5'6


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 28, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> ?
> they are literally teens, all of them are 5'2-5'


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 30, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> ?
> they are literally teens, all of them are 5'2-5'6


Well the guys he is hanging with look 16+ and most people reach adult height by then. The average height in america is 5’10. I highly doubt they are in the height bracket you said, Imo it would be 5’7-6’0


----------



## Boxingfan (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Magical Apple (Jan 5, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> *BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *
> 
> yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
> interview with her:
> ...



if this is true your mother has no fillial piety and is a disgrace.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 7, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> *btw im a 5'2" 100lb kissless handholdedless hugless virgin manlet *
> 
> 
> *https://www.tiktok.com/@jamessapphireofficial/video/7042421571683781935?lang=en&is_copy_url=0&is_from_webapp=v1&sender_device=pc&sender_web_id=7032525501177218565*
> ...


nice dick sucking lips faggot


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 18, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> ask them to get you girls



This is the worst song I've ever heard


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Jan 28, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> *BEFORE YOU SAY TLDR THIS IS MY FUCKING LIFE STORY ITS ALL TRUE NO ONE HAS SEEN OR EXPERIENCED THE THINGS I HAVE! *
> 
> yea the title is real my dad and half brother are in the last slide its very over for me im an incel if anyone at my old school before i dropped out found out i wouldve been bullied 2x harder and dropped out earlier fuck bro how do i overcome this my mom calls my phone from strangers phones bc i have her blocked today she asked me to come over for christmas and shoot a lesbian porn video for her and her friend kim in third photo thats her fingering this kim girl obviously i said no youre weird and if u read my other threads about her she admits to being attracted to me and she claims that every guy likes her and shes a 10/10 on the looks scale she has many surgeries too but looks so horrible including triple 700ccbreast implants and has no teeth anymore bc she got them pulled for veneers paid by the govment of course she runs many accounts on porn sites under the name lina horn its very over for me ive tried to get her banned on as many as i can by saying she racist and its bad look for their website by showing them the first video. she uploads videos of her farting shitting pooping spitting and having sex with guys and girls online. shes a dominatrix and has made makeshift dildos with snickers bars and baby carrots and stuck it up guys assss till they bleed. then she has made a guy put on a bunny outfit with see through nipples and butthole and walk him around the neighboorhod in in this link i provided she admits to this and pooping in my dads face and liking it. my dad was in miliatry and fell out of a helicopter so i get 1000 dollars a month to save for me and me only. which will be going to surgery of course. they also did a news story on my mom in front of millions on the local dallas news that millions of texans tune into ill show that as well. luckily i havent lived w her since 2013 nor seen her since 2018. i will never see her again bc i dont wanna be involved with her fart shenanigans. i will never shoot a porn video for her.
> interview with her:
> ...



What the fuck man I did not want to see your moms pussy and ass


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Jan 28, 2022)

ur family is like sum out of texas chainsaw massacre

You look like larsanova tho miring hard, I miss him used to follow his threads when I lurked


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 28, 2022)

bro I'd tap your mom


----------



## Techmax_ (Mar 11, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> i watched a decent amount of fart/scat porn growing up so I'm open to it, but im back to watching homemade stuff on xvideos


seek no fap now


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 12, 2022)

The fuck?


----------



## Deleted member 17379 (Mar 12, 2022)

funniest shit i read today


----------



## cantbreathe (Mar 23, 2022)

jfl mirin schizo and autism.


----------



## Lihito (Jun 4, 2022)

Can someone tl:dr this shit


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jun 4, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Can someone tl:dr this shit


read it nigger if you dont want to thats your problem


----------

